# LOWRIDERFEST SAN DIEGO - JULY 26 QUALCOMM



## rastajon (Apr 3, 2009)

JULY 26TH QUALCOMM STADIUM


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: IT'S ABOUT TIME! :uh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## rastajon (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 4 2009, 08:44 PM~13485139
> *TTT
> *



HEY RASTAJON! U GUY'S GOT A LOT WORK TO DO TO CATCH UP ON PROMOTING TO GET THE NUMBERS NEEDED TO EQUAL OR EXCEED LAST YEARS SHOW SINCE U GUY'S ARE PROMOTING SO LATE SO I SUGGEST U GUY'S START DOING SOME FOOT PROMOTIONS WITH SOME MODEL CHICKS AT THE MAJOR SHOWS IF U HOPE THIS SHOW WILL SUCESSFUL LIKE LASRT YEARS PRONTO!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

that's the same day as the wego show in san bernardino :twak: :buttkick:

:angry: :guns:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 4 2009, 10:09 PM~13485665
> *that's the same day as the wego show in san bernardino :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> :angry:  :guns:
> *


THAT'S TEXAS FOOL! THEY DON'T GO NO WHERE BUT AROUND THERE OWN TEXAS AND CALL IT A TOUR! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

nice


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13485900
> *THAT'S TEXAS FOOL! THEY DON'T GO NO WHERE BUT AROUND THERE OWN TEXAS AND CALL IT A TOUR!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ehhh who knows. ill prolly check out both shows. I'm a road warrior!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13485900
> *THAT'S TEXAS FOOL! THEY DON'T GO NO WHERE BUT AROUND THERE OWN TEXAS AND CALL IT A TOUR!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Actually they're trying to come out to cali to do shows out here. The San Berdoo show is like a preview of whats to come. Oh and they do quite a few shows out there in Texas so it is a tour.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 08:56 PM~13485596
> *HEY RASTAJON! U GUY'S GOT A LOT WORK TO DO TO CATCH UP ON PROMOTING TO GET THE NUMBERS NEEDED TO EQUAL OR EXCEED LAST YEARS SHOW SINCE U GUY'S ARE PROMOTING SO LATE SO I SUGGEST U GUY'S START DOING SOME FOOT PROMOTIONS WITH SOME MODEL CHICKS AT THE MAJOR SHOWS IF U HOPE THIS SHOW WILL SUCESSFUL LIKE LASRT YEARS PRONTO!
> *


 :0 :0 Just wondering how many entries last year?


----------



## rastajon (Apr 3, 2009)

i know there was 500+ rides, but that included both lowriders and euros/imports, so i would say half/half prob 250 or so. should have more info posting soon!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 6 2009, 05:09 PM~13499779
> *i know there was 500+ rides, but that included both lowriders and euros/imports, so i would say half/half prob 250 or so.  should have more info posting soon!
> *


Real good show !!


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


  rastajon...not to get off the subject, but iz there any reggae shows coming up in s.d.? i'm going to be there in september for the PACIFIC ISLANDERS FESTIVAL happening at mission beach. lmk bredren - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rastajon (Apr 3, 2009)

yo cr - nothing big coming up, but ill keep you posted!


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

MEMBERS ONLY C.C. WILL BE THEIR!!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Just make sure you have judges this year that know the difference between a radical hopper and a show car or a Low Rider and a donk (don't call them lowriders,they are not!!!!)Thank you.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Apr 11 2009, 06:59 PM~13549083
> *Just make sure you have judges this year that know the difference between a radical hopper and a show car or a Low Rider and a donk (don't call them lowriders,they are not!!!!)Thank you.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA ELCO WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 12 2009, 10:00 PM~13558096
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAHHHH!!! INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE 101 % !!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR...UN CHINGO DE HAINAS...PLUS THE WEATHER..CANT WAIT FOR THIS BABY !!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :werd:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

going to bust some ass that day cars ready for hop koolaid :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 14 2009, 07:29 AM~13570740
> *going to bust some ass that day cars ready for hop koolaid :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool aid in da house;;;come get some;;


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

SO HIGH WILL BE THERE YES SIR


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ULTIMATE_REGAL_@Apr 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13581161
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY C.C WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT THE NORTH COUNTY :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@Apr 18 2009, 07:10 PM~13617180
> *TTT
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 20 2009, 09:16 PM~13637708
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Apr 18 2009, 07:21 PM~13617260
> *MEMBERS ONLY C.C WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT THE NORTH COUNTY :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 22 2009, 08:37 PM~13661614
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 20 2009, 10:16 PM~13637708
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 27 2009, 11:48 PM~13711933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN !! SAME DAY AS 'XAVIER THE X-MAN' CAR SHOW AT VIEJAS CASINO....PARA LA OTRA....HOMIE 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 29 2009, 06:31 PM~13734400
> *DAMN !! SAME DAY AS 'XAVIER THE X-MAN' CAR SHOW AT VIEJAS CASINO....PARA LA OTRA....HOMIE
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Apr 11 2009, 06:59 PM~13549083
> *Just make sure you have judges this year that know the difference between a radical hopper and a show car or a Low Rider and a donk (don't call them lowriders,they are not!!!!)Thank you.
> *


hahaha them judges last year were a JOKE nice show it was a good mix but the judges hahahahaha


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 29 2009, 08:20 PM~13736156
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Apr 29 2009, 08:57 PM~13736797
> *hahaha them judges last year were a JOKE  nice show it was a good mix but the judges hahahahaha
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Who judged jus wondering?


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2009, 10:17 PM~13768470
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0 Who judged jus wondering?
> *


who know's maybe they will use some other people this year :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@May 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13775158
> *who know's maybe they will use some other people this year :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@May 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13775158
> *who know's maybe they will use some other people this year :biggrin:
> *


Bird,Pelon?!?!?!?!?!?!?????????? Hell,I'll judge the Low Rider bikes....... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@May 3 2009, 10:32 PM~13775821
> *Bird,Pelon?!?!?!?!?!?!?????????? Hell,I'll judge the Low Rider bikes....... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THAT SHOULD BE EASY THERE IS ONLY 1 THROPHY FOR LOW RIDER BIKES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@May 3 2009, 10:54 PM~13776007
> *THAT SHOULD BE EASY THERE IS ONLY 1 THROPHY FOR  LOW RIDER BIKES
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@May 3 2009, 11:32 PM~13775821
> *Bird,Pelon?!?!?!?!?!?!?????????? Hell,I'll judge the Low Rider bikes....... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 forget the trophies homiess...check out all the ' fine ass rucas' damn... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@May 3 2009, 10:54 PM~13776007
> *THAT SHOULD BE EASY THERE IS ONLY 1 THROPHY FOR  LOW RIDER BIKES
> *


ITS NOT ABOUT THE TROPHYS ITS ABOUT HAVING FUN,,,IF U NEED A TROPHY GET AT ME ,I HAVE A SHED FULL OF THEM DATIN BACK SINCE 1992.....UR PICK.. :biggrin:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 5 2009, 08:05 PM~13797349
> *ITS NOT ABOUT THE TROPHYS ITS ABOUT HAVING FUN,,,IF U NEED A TROPHY GET AT ME ,I HAVE A SHED FULL OF THEM DATIN BACK SINCE 1992.....UR PICK.. :biggrin:
> *


no one is worried about trophys never needed them but if you still have some from back in the dayyy i do have a big ass trash can if you need to get rid of them lol  the fact is that our kids put alot of time into there bicycles for these pendejos not say that there will only be one award for 50 entries to me that is a waste of time and money have fun there


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

Orale!!


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

Full classes for both cars and bikes will be posted on the website next week. Also, we have new set of experienced judges coming on board. We will keep everyone posted


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

THATS THE SPORT ,,NEVER GO TO A SHOW XPECTING TO WIN BUT TO ENJOY THE SHOW,,, TRUST ME IF THEY FUCK UP ONCE THEY ARE GOING TO MESS UP AGAIN ,, IVE BEEN TO SHOWS AND SEEN STREET CARS WIN IN THE CUSTOM CATEGORY THAT TELLS U THAT THEY DONT CARE ALL THEY WANT IS YOU ENTRY FEE,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13799018
> *THATS THE SPORT ,,NEVER GO TO A SHOW XPECTING TO WIN BUT TO ENJOY THE  SHOW,,, TRUST ME IF THEY FUCK UP ONCE THEY ARE GOING TO MESS UP AGAIN ,, IVE BEEN TO SHOWS AND SEEN STREET CARS WIN IN THE CUSTOM CATEGORY THAT TELLS U THAT THEY DONT CARE ALL THEY WANT IS YOU ENTRY FEE,,,,,  :biggrin:
> *


its all good like i said it was a good mix we had a load of fun :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13796395
> *forget the trophies homiess...check out all the ' fine ass rucas'  damn... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

LATINSTYLE CC WILL BE THERE 2 REPRESENT NORTH COUNTY AND SAN DIEGO LATINSTYLE 4 LIFE


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@May 8 2009, 05:43 PM~13830719
> *TTT
> *


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@May 5 2009, 10:51 PM~13798738
> *Full classes for both cars and bikes will be posted on the website next week.  Also, we have new set of experienced judges coming on board.  We will keep everyone posted
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE.... THIS SHOW WILL ONLY GET BETTER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR !!!! AND IN OUR OWN BACKYARD...QUALCOMM STADIUM.... IN JULY... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ??? THEN THE OTHER BIG [email protected] THE CONVENTION CENTER..ORALE BIRD....AND EMMO  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 13 2009, 09:03 AM~13872699
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE.... THIS SHOW WILL ONLY GET BETTER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR !!!! AND IN OUR OWN BACKYARD...QUALCOMM STADIUM.... IN JULY... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ??? THEN THE OTHER BIG [email protected] THE CONVENTION CENTER..ORALE BIRD....AND EMMO  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@May 13 2009, 08:38 AM~13872511
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@May 18 2009, 06:43 PM~13925591
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 07:54 PM~13926575
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER UNIVERSE (Dec 15, 2008)

AS WE PUT SAN DIEGO BACK ON THE MAP, THANKS TO SHOWS THAT LEFT OVER PRICED US AND WON'T BE BACK... SUPPORT THOSE WHO TRY TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN THE LOWRIDING SCENE... THAT MEANS ALL PROMOTERS.!! DON'T BE A HATTER!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER UNIVERSE_@May 19 2009, 05:16 PM~13938582
> *
> 
> 
> ...




back on the map?? :dunno: 

never left it :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 20 2009, 07:36 AM~13944870
> *back on the map?? :dunno:
> 
> never left it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 09:03 AM~13945684
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 20 2009, 08:36 AM~13944870
> *back on the map?? :dunno:
> 
> never left it :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :werd: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@May 5 2009, 10:51 PM~13798738
> *Full classes for both cars and bikes will be posted on the website next week.  Also, we have new set of experienced judges coming on board.  We will keep everyone posted
> *


  

CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW TO COME WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 24 2009, 12:39 PM~13984335
> *
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW TO COME WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@May 5 2009, 09:51 PM~13798738
> *Full classes for both cars and bikes will be posted on the website next week.  Also, we have new set of experienced judges coming on board.  We will keep everyone posted
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 24 2009, 01:39 PM~13984335
> *
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW TO COME WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 11:32 AM~14013819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


about 2 months to go !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14021124
> *about 2 months to go !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 12 2009, 09:00 PM~13558096
> *
> *


KOOLAID IN THE HOUSE


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 3 2009, 08:03 PM~13479637
> *:uh: IT'S ABOUT TIME!  :uh:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14021124
> *about 2 months to go !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont forget 'move in time' on saturday with a pre-registration..!!!! only.. :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 4 2009, 10:59 PM~14100168
> *dont forget 'move in time' on saturday with a pre-registration..!!!! only.. :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm gonna check out this show early and then head to berdoo for wego. both shows too good to pass up! :nicoderm:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 10 2009, 05:12 AM~14147546
> *I'm gonna check out this show early and then head to berdoo for wego. both shows too good to pass up! :nicoderm:
> *


ttt !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 10 2009, 04:12 AM~14147546
> *I'm gonna check out this show early and then head to berdoo for wego. both shows too good to pass up! :nicoderm:
> *


Same day :0 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 28 2009, 01:19 PM~14026645
> *KOOLAID IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 12 2009, 01:19 AM~14168880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

big AL said it


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 10 2009, 12:01 AM~14146742
> *
> *


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@Jun 20 2009, 12:24 PM~14247862
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 16 2009, 08:17 AM~14205000
> *big  AL said it
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 10 2009, 04:12 AM~14147546
> *I'm gonna check out this show early and then head to berdoo for wego. both shows too good to pass up! :nicoderm:
> *


Long day :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 22 2009, 08:24 AM~14260552
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 DAMNNNNN!!! LIL OVER A MONTH FOR THE BIG SHOW !!!! CANT WAIT TO CHECK OUT ALL THE FINE LADIES !!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14266562
> *DAMNNNNN!!! LIL OVER A MONTH FOR THE BIG SHOW !!!! CANT WAIT TO CHECK OUT ALL THE FINE LADIES !!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2009, 07:03 PM~14266562
> *DAMNNNNN!!! LIL OVER A MONTH FOR THE BIG SHOW !!!! CANT WAIT TO CHECK OUT ALL THE FINE LADIES !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2009, 08:03 PM~14266562
> *DAMNNNNN!!! LIL OVER A MONTH FOR THE BIG SHOW !!!! CANT WAIT TO CHECK OUT ALL THE FINE LADIES !!!!!
> *



DOUBLE :werd: :worship: :werd: :worship: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 22 2009, 11:24 PM~14269416
> *DOUBLE  :werd:  :worship:  :werd:  :worship:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

A MONTH AND FOUR MORE DAYS :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 23 2009, 12:51 AM~14269597
> *A MONTH AND FOUR MORE DAYS  :cheesy:
> *


  :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :nicoderm: :rant:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 24 2009, 03:06 PM~14285115
> *:thumbsup:
> *


get the monte ready homie !!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYONE WANT TO POST PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW? :biggrin: :thumbsup:  OH ESPECIALLY THE CHICKS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14289949
> *ANYONE WANT TO POST PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:    OH ESPECIALLY THE CHICKS! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

lets go team koolaid


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IM THERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TEAM KOOL AID WILL BE IN DA HOUSE SERVEING THEM HOPPERS


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14289749
> *get the monte ready homie !!!!
> *


simon , ya estamos :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

This show is going to be off the hook


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will be in da house


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T FORGET 'PRE-REGISTRATION' DEADLINE IS 07/01/09 !!!!! DONT BE LEFT OUT !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 29 2009, 10:27 PM~14335519
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 30 2009, 04:45 PM~14343777
> *This show is going to be off the hook
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

45 PRE-REG???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE S.B FOR THE WEGO TOUR FOR $$$,TROPHYS,AND BELTS...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14347122
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14368153
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@Jul 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14375669
> *TTT
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 5 2009, 08:17 PM~14388217
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMMO_@Jul 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14375669
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 5 2009, 01:29 AM~14383241
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SO NOW JULY JUST KICKED IN....AND TIME FOR THE LOWRIDERFEST CAR SHOW..JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS !!!!! CHARGE AND BRING YOUR CAMARAS CAUSE A WHOLE BUNCH OF BOOTY WILL BE ALL OVER THE PLACE !!!!! uffin: :worship:   hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14392699
> *SO NOW JULY JUST KICKED IN....AND TIME FOR THE LOWRIDERFEST CAR SHOW..JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS !!!!! CHARGE AND BRING YOUR CAMARAS CAUSE A WHOLE BUNCH OF BOOTY WILL BE ALL OVER THE PLACE !!!!! uffin:  :worship:      hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EMMO (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ABi.SD (Jun 3, 2009)

how much are the tickets?


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABi.SD_@Jul 9 2009, 05:15 PM~14427543
> *how much are the tickets?
> *


*45.00 vehicle registration

check link*

http://www.extremeautofest.com/


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

*20 dollars , spectators*


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

*2008 pics check link* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pashing/sets/72157605425336967/


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pashing/sets/...ith/2549260105/


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14429792
> *2008 pics check link  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pashing/sets/72157605425336967/
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 9 2009, 07:58 PM~14428362
> *45.00 vehicle registration
> 
> check link
> ...



:uh: I KNOW I'M GOING BACK! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 10 2009, 01:52 PM~14435463
> *:uh: I KNOW I'M GOING BACK!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 !!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

1st place pays how much for the hop


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 10:05 AM~13802146
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

how munch is it for best of show bike? :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 14 2009, 12:57 PM~14470002
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. HAS PRE-REG. THE WHOLE CLUB !!! ANY OTHER CLUBS OUT THERE READY FOR THE BIG SHOW ??? POST YOUR CLUBS !!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAAMMMMM THIS WEEKEND ALREADY.....!!!!! CANT WAIT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 20 2009, 01:30 PM~14526898
> *DDDAAAAMMMMM THIS WEEKEND ALREADY.....!!!!! CANT WAIT  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2 we look foward for the 6hour drive


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 20 2009, 02:30 PM~14526898
> *DDDAAAAMMMMM THIS WEEKEND ALREADY.....!!!!! CANT WAIT  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


there's still room if you haven't pre-reg !!!!! its not to late....plus this HOT weather is gonna have the 'ladies' dress almost naked.!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 03:30 PM~14528257
> *x2 we look foward for the 6hour drive
> *


see ya there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL THE SHOW STARTED A LITTLE EARLY FOR SOME OF US AS WE HELPED OUT EMMO THE PROMOTER OF THE LOWRIDERFEST TO PROMOTE THE SHOW WITH RUBEN GALVAN OF CHANNEL 6......!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14533030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 20 2009, 08:04 PM~14531779
> *there's still room if you haven't pre-reg !!!!! its not to late....plus this HOT weather is gonna have the 'ladies' dress almost naked.!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *



hey dogg get at me so i can reg a few cars...
thanks
760-745-7897


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMES..GO THEIR WEBSITE POSTED ON THE FLYER AND GO FROM THERE..


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 20 2009, 01:30 PM~14526898
> *DDDAAAAMMMMM THIS WEEKEND ALREADY.....!!!!! CANT WAIT  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


ZAKA LAS FRIAS :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE U GO CARLITOS WE R GETTING READY.....!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 21 2009, 08:03 PM~14544024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ALL WE NEED WITH ALL THAT CERVEZA IS THESE INGREDIENTS......!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ADD SOME TRAFFIC TO THIS SHOW :wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 21 2009, 10:28 PM~14546272
> *ADD SOME TRAFFIC TO THIS SHOW :wave:
> *


AND DELEGATION CEN CAL :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 22 2009, 07:12 AM~14547461
> *AND DELEGATION CEN CAL :biggrin:
> *


   see you there bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 21 2009, 08:41 PM~14544512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 21 2009, 08:41 PM~14544512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 22 2009, 12:24 PM~14550329
> *thats right...perfect...all i got 2 do is clean ride manania & get ready 2 roll sat
> DELEGATION WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  4 SURE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid will be there see ya


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 21 2009, 09:03 PM~14544024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we'll be hitting this cold ones saturday at move in and all day sunday !!! sssshhhhh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

DDDDAAAAAAMMMMMM ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT FOR SOME FUN UNDER THE SUN....!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :tongue:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 23 2009, 08:33 AM~14558978
> *DDDDAAAAAAMMMMMM ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT FOR SOME FUN UNDER THE SUN....!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :tongue:
> *




good luck and have fun  

i can't make it, my son has a baseball game.  

take lots of pics :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 23 2009, 08:41 AM~14559039
> *good luck and have fun
> 
> i can't make it, my son has a baseball game.
> ...



TO BAD U CANT MAKE IT JOHNNY,BUT DONT WORRY SCOBBY AND I HAVE A COUPLE OF MODELS LINED UP ALREADY. SO EXPECT TO SEE SOME VERY EXCITING PICS HOMIE...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 23 2009, 10:17 AM~14559832
> *
> TO BAD U CANT MAKE IT JOHNNY,BUT DONT WORRY SCOBBY AND I HAVE A COUPLE OF MODELS LINED UP ALREADY. SO EXPECT TO SEE SOME VERY EXCITING PICS HOMIE...!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



orale!!!!! i'll be waiting :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 23 2009, 08:33 AM~14558978
> *DDDDAAAAAAMMMMMM ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT FOR SOME FUN UNDER THE SUN....!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :tongue:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

GONNA BE A LONG DAY. HITTIN UP BOTH SHOWS :0 
TIMES LIKE THIS I WISH I HAD A HELICOPTER :tongue:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

car is ready....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 23 2009, 08:03 PM~14565486
> *car is ready....
> *


  see you guys there
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 23 2009, 08:39 PM~14566375
> * see you guys there
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 21 2009, 07:48 PM~14543121
> *WWW.LOWRIDERFEST.COM  !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL THE WEEKEND IS FINALLY HERE AND THE WEATHER IS OFF THE HOOK !!!!! NOW TIME FOR A GOOD TIME AT QUALCCOMM STADIUM !!!!! BRING YOUR CAMARAS HOMIES !!!! LADIES, LADIES, LADIES, LADIES ALL DAY !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 24 2009, 09:53 AM~14569205
> *WELL THE WEEKEND IS FINALLY HERE AND THE WEATHER IS OFF THE HOOK !!!!! NOW TIME FOR A GOOD TIME AT QUALCCOMM STADIUM !!!!! BRING YOUR CAMARAS HOMIES !!!!  LADIES, LADIES, LADIES, LADIES ALL DAY !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT! ON THAT! :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 24 2009, 08:53 AM~14569205
> *WELL THE WEEKEND IS FINALLY HERE AND THE WEATHER IS OFF THE HOOK !!!!! NOW TIME FOR A GOOD TIME AT QUALCCOMM STADIUM !!!!! BRING YOUR CAMARAS HOMIES !!!!  LADIES, LADIES, LADIES, LADIES ALL DAY !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

i got 2 ticcets for $10 each!!!!!!! get at me if u need them!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jesse53 (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually thought this show was kinda weak. Ok - What was it . Lower Rider Fest ? or Extreme Auto Fest ?
Double billing to get people to come out ? Not enough Low Riders to call it a lowrider fest................................................... weak weak weak


----------



## SOLDADOS (May 2, 2005)

any pics from the show ?


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

Post pics....


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> Post pics....



















































































[/quote]


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14589536
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICCCCCEEEE REAR END :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14589536
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER DONE BEFORE 2 BACK BUMPERS ON ONE CAR..NOW THATS BAD ASS, :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jul 26 2009, 09:35 PM~14589589
> *NICCCCCEEEE REAR END :cheesy:
> *


    
THANKS DOGG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

nice shots bigg shadow!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14589409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14589616
> *NEVER DONE BEFORE 2 BACK BUMPERS ON ONE CAR..NOW THATS BAD ASS, :biggrin:
> *


MY NEW BUMPER KIT!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;great show;;big AL said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS SHOW GUYS COMPLETE INDOOR NO WORRIES ABOUT RAIN OR SUN!!!!!!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 26 2009, 11:19 PM~14590477
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS SHOW GUYS COMPLETE INDOOR NO WORRIES ABOUT RAIN OR SUN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 26 2009, 11:06 PM~14589903
> *;;;;;;;;;;great show;;big  AL  said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


X 2OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 26 2009, 11:19 PM~14590477
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>OK CAN I BORROW A CAR FROM YOUR COLLECTION :biggrin:*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Anymore pics looks like it was a good show, should have went. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 27 2009, 07:42 AM~14591378
> *OK CAN I BORROW A CAR FROM YOUR COLLECTION :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 10:31 PM~14589536
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHOW !!!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME,,,PLENTY OF BEER, WOMEN AND SUN !!!! NOT BAD FOR BEING ONLY THE 2ND SHOW HOSTED BY EMMO....NEXT YEAR IT'LL BE BIGGER AND BETTER..GUARANTEED !!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 12:56 AM~14590724
> *X 2OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 X 33333333333333333 !!!!!!!! BAD ASS SHOW !!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

BAD AZZ SHOW I GOT SOME PIX HOW DO I POST THEM!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jul 27 2009, 09:56 AM~14592614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger pics homie....


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

WHAT???? U NEED SUM GLASSES OR SUMTHIN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14592626
> *GOOD SHOW !!!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME,,,PLENTY OF BEER, WOMEN AND SUN !!!! NOT BAD FOR BEING ONLY THE 2ND SHOW HOSTED BY EMMO....NEXT YEAR IT'LL BE BIGGER AND BETTER..GUARANTEED !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jul 27 2009, 09:56 AM~14592614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

no hay mas pics ? :dunno:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jul 27 2009, 10:32 AM~14593017
> *WHAT???? U NEED SUM GLASSES OR SUMTHIN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


Just trying to check out the show with some bigger pics. good shots though. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 AM~14592626
> *GOOD SHOW !!!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME,,,PLENTY OF BEER, WOMEN AND SUN !!!! NOT BAD FOR BEING ONLY THE 2ND SHOW HOSTED BY EMMO....NEXT YEAR IT'LL BE BIGGER AND BETTER..GUARANTEED !!!
> *



THIS SHOW WHICH IS MY 2nd TIME ATTENDING WAS AND IS THE BOMB! BUT LIKE ANY SHOW NOT PERFECT. THE SHOW PROMOTERS GOT A GOOD THING HAPPENIN IN REGARDS TO THE LOWRIDERFEST. BUT THEY NEED TO IMPROVE ON ACCOMMADATING THE CAR OWNERS TO ALLOW THEM TO GET INSIDE EARLY ON THE SHOW DATE TO GET THERE RIDES READY AND ALLOW THEM INSIDE OUTSIDE ACCESS AS LONG AS THE CAR OWNERS HAVE THERE WRIST BANDS. ALSO THESE ARE TOUGH FINACIAL TIMES AMD THE CAR ENTRY FEES WERE PRETTY STEEP! IF IT'S FOR PAYING ENTERTAINMENT LIKE THE HIP HOP PERFORMERS THEN THEY SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE SOME LIVE ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE GROWN FOLKS WHO WERE MOSTLY THE LOWRIDERS LIKE HAVING SOME FAMOUS FUNK BANDS LIKE LAKESIDE, ZAPP, MIDNIGHT STAR, OR SOMETHING TO CREATE A BALANCE OF ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE LOWRIDERS NOT JUST FOR THE KIDS. HOPEFULLY THEY WILL READ THIS AND TAKE IT INTO CONSIDERATION. BUT I HAD FUN AND LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 10:31 PM~14589536
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LUV DAT NEW BUMPER KIT TINY!!! :biggrin: CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN CARNAL!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14593302
> *THIS SHOW WHICH IS MY 2nd TIME ATTENDING WAS AND IS THE BOMB! BUT LIKE ANY SHOW NOT PERFECT. THE SHOW PROMOTERS GOT A GOOD THING HAPPENIN IN REGARDS TO THE LOWRIDERFEST. BUT THEY NEED TO IMPROVE ON ACCOMMADATING THE CAR OWNERS TO ALLOW THEM TO GET INSIDE EARLY ON THE SHOW DATE TO GET THERE RIDES READY AND ALLOW THEM INSIDE OUTSIDE ACCESS AS LONG AS THE CAR OWNERS HAVE THERE WRIST BANDS. ALSO THESE ARE TOUGH FINACIAL TIMES AMD THE CAR ENTRY FEES WERE PRETTY STEEP! IF IT'S FOR PAYING ENTERTAINMENT LIKE THE HIP HOP PERFORMERS THEN THEY SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE SOME LIVE ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE GROWN FOLKS WHO WERE MOSTLY THE LOWRIDERS LIKE HAVING SOME FAMOUS FUNK BANDS LIKE LAKESIDE, ZAPP, MIDNIGHT STAR, OR SOMETHING TO CREATE A BALANCE OF ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE LOWRIDERS NOT JUST FOR THE KIDS. HOPEFULLY THEY WILL READ THIS AND TAKE IT INTO CONSIDERATION. BUT I HAD FUN AND LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *





Well put on all counts :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

I HEARD THEY DIDNT GIVE NO TROPHY OR PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP CONTEST!!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

OC had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

MORE PICS PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 03:44 PM~14596561
> *But it's not indoor why you keep putting pictures of the arena put pictures of the parking lot not the building Thank You!!!! No disrepect!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

donde andan los compas de Individuales de SD , para que se pongan mas fotos.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 27 2009, 08:22 PM~14598595
> *donde andan los compas de Individuales de SD , para que se pongan mas fotos.
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE,, PURO TIJUAS !!!!!!! EL PINCHI KOLORADO TOMO COMO MIL FOTOS AYER..DE RUCAS, CARROS, DE TOCHO MOROCHO...LAS PONE PRONTO... NO SE ME AGUITEN..!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:    :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

lost more pic and hop video comming in da morning;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14598979
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE,, PURO TIJUAS !!!!!!! EL PINCHI KOLORADO TOMO COMO MIL FOTOS AYER..DE RUCAS, CARROS, DE TOCHO MOROCHO...LAS PONE PRONTO... NO SE ME AGUITEN..!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :cheesy:
> *



es todo , esa si que es buena noticia , hay que darle chance al Kolorado , porque le ha deber entrado al pomo (drink beer) y pos hoy amanecio hoy bien crudo.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Had a good time at the show with all the DELEGATION FAMILY..We will b back in Nov.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

DDDDAAAAMMMM ALL THAT JELLY AND NO TOAST.....!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14600958
> *lost more pic and hop video comming in da morning;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 27 2009, 11:34 PM~14601656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOTS HOMIE...U GOT A GOOD EYE....


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14601680
> *NICE SHOTS HOMIE...U GOT A GOOD EYE....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 WEW! THOSE SUM BAD PICS! KEEPM COMIN!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 11:43 PM~14601717
> *:0 WEW! THOSE SUM BAD PICS! KEEPM COMIN!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


YOU SAID IT... :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

SHE GOT 2ND


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man and it gets better


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

motor cross was n da house


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 28 2009, 12:42 AM~14601712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


           I TOLD YOU ALL YA FELLOWS TO BRING YOUR CAMARAS !! DIDN'T I ???? GODDAMN NICE LOOKING BITCHES....GOOD JOB KOLORADO......AY CARAMBA....


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14601414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. REPRESENTIN' !!!!!!!
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jul 28 2009, 12:06 AM~14601859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?!? :angry:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

Y DID KOOL AID POST VIDEO OF HIM HOPPING BUT NO VIDEO OF THE BLACK CADILLAC NEXT TO HIM SERVING TAT ASS U :0 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :h5:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jul 28 2009, 11:03 AM~14604108
> *Y DID  KOOL AID POST VIDEO OF HIM HOPPING BUT NO VIDEO OF THE BLACK CADILLAC NEXT TO HIM SERVING TAT ASS  U  :0  :0  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 27 2009, 11:27 PM~14601606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Look at all those pervs in the back :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *









*I don't blame them :biggrin: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 28 2009, 10:07 AM~14604152
> *Look at all those pervs in the back  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I don't blame them  :biggrin:
> *


THEY MUST OF HAD A PRETTY NICE VIEW.....!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

it was a good show n had a blast over there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will see the black
caddy again;;big AL said it;;;


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 27 2009, 10:51 PM~14601769
> *SHE GOT 2ND
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 27 2009, 11:56 PM~14601800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rastajon_@Apr 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13478656
> *JULY 26TH  QUALCOMM STADIUM
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW EMMO!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;kool aid was in da house;;if u need parts;call 323 864-5050 we got it in stock


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Got lots more later!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jul 28 2009, 03:43 PM~14608069
> *Got lots more later!
> *


:wow: Right on New Wave! :thumbsup:

POST MORE PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

dammm those are some firme pics!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*MIKEY DEFENSE STRAIGHT GAME.... PUTIN SOME SHIT ON DA BUMPER *


----------



## gonzalez 68 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

HERESS THE VIDEO TAT ACCIDENTLY FORGOT TO GET POSTED FOR SOME REASON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






SAN DIEGO TOOK A WIN ? DUHHHHHHHHHH 

CAUSE BIG SD SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WIN SOME LOOSE SOME;;BUT I WILL BE BACK SOON


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

here is another clip


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 30 2009, 10:08 AM~14627335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Pam Rodriguez? :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 30 2009, 10:35 AM~14626963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE ONE ON THE LEFT LOOKS PREGNANT :uh:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 30 2009, 01:02 PM~14628739
> *THE ONE ON THE LEFT LOOKS PREGNANT :uh:
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING JOHNNY AND SHE IS TRYING TO COVER HER TUMMY IN SCOOBY'S PIC ALSO.......... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 30 2009, 12:08 PM~14627335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice tits !!!!! & frame...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 30 2009, 02:02 PM~14628739
> *THE ONE ON THE LEFT LOOKS PREGNANT :uh:
> *


I GUESS I FORGOT TO PULL OUT !!! :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 31 2009, 09:59 AM~14637491
> *I GUESS I FORGOT TO PULL OUT !!! :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



you better hope it's not yours.........................


she's twice your size and looks mean :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 31 2009, 09:58 AM~14637476
> *damn nice tits !!!!! & frame...
> *



:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14636384
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING JOHNNY AND SHE IS TRYING TO COVER HER TUMMY IN SCOOBY'S PIC ALSO.......... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:uh: I HAVE TO AGREE WITH U WITH A X3. SHE DOES LOOK KNOCKED UP! :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> OOOOOOOOO!!!!! THATS TOE-TASTIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 31 2009, 12:00 PM~14638636
> *:uh: I HAVE TO AGREE WITH U WITH A X3. SHE DOES LOOK KNOCKED UP!  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

more pics  :biggrin: 

http://www.piloteando.tv/galerias2009/7-26...diego/index.htm


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Aug 5 2009, 10:24 AM~14681841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Aug 5 2009, 10:24 AM~14681841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 5 2009, 01:42 PM~14685171
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



What up Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Aug 5 2009, 09:24 AM~14681841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE! IS THAT HOTWHEELS CUTTY? LOOKIN GOOD SFCC!


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 6 2009, 12:30 PM~14694901
> *NICE PICS HOMIE! IS THAT HOTWHEELS CUTTY? LOOKIN GOOD SFCC!
> *



Yes sir! Ready to cruise. How you guys doing?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Aug 6 2009, 01:59 PM~14695168
> *Yes sir!  Ready to cruise.  How you guys doing?
> *


DOIN GOOD HOMIE THANKS. YOU TAKE ANY MORE PICS OF THE CUTTY?  MONTES LOOKING GOOD DOG!


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 8 2009, 12:34 PM~14712032
> *DOIN GOOD HOMIE THANKS. YOU TAKE ANY MORE PICS OF THE CUTTY?  MONTES LOOKING GOOD DOG!
> *



Simon! There is some on our myspace page....check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 11 2009, 10:39 PM~13551255
> *
> *


GET IT RIGHT we wont suporrt shows that can't tell what class a car should be in.




*GAMEOVER




*


----------

